

Ask HN: Can I create this mobile app with a multiplatform tool? - b3nman

Ok so i'm trying to create this app that is a simple ebook reader which allows the user to tap on any word for an instant dictionary look-up (either in pop-up or a separate frame).<p>forgive me, i'm not a coder. but i'm just wondering if this is possible to do in one of the multi-platform tools like phone gap or rhomobile.<p>An example of this idea as a chrome extension is this: http://bit.ly/cL8ZWt<p>here is a file called dict.js from this extension that has all the relevant code for the pop-up: http://drop.io/zowd7mo<p>thanks for the help!
======
bobds
I don't see any reasons why you wouldn't be able to do this.

I'd go with Appcelerator's Titanium, which can build for Android, iPhone,
Windows, Mac and Linux (and they will probably add Blackberry in the future).

I've used Titanium very little, however my understanding is that while you can
re-use plenty of code, you will still have to do some customization for each
platform.

